# Dick Dale



## satans.barber (May 10, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I was watching a music program on telly last night, and they had Dick Dale (as in Dick Dale and the Del Tones) on doing 'Miserlou' (Pulp Fiction Theme Music).

He had the Kenpo crest stuck on his guitar, I wondered if anyone where if/where/when he'd trained and who with? I've never heard him mentioned in the contect of famous people in Kenpo before that's all.

Pics of the strat here: http://www.sixstringarts.com/dalestratga.htm

(as an aside, he plays the thing strung back to front, which is weird...)

Ian.


----------



## Arthur (May 10, 2003)

Oh man Dick Dale is amazing. I saw him live last year and couldn;t believe the show. After the show I looked up a bunch of stuff on him... and found out he's into all kinds of things, including martial arts. 

He performs at a virtuoso level on like 11 different instruments and many other skills as well.
Very interesting guy.

I don't remeber his website off hand... but its worth reading.

Arthur


----------



## roryneil (May 11, 2003)

Billy Idol often has the crest on his guitar.


----------

